# Word 2003 keeps freezing



## courtneykay (Jan 3, 2008)

Everytime I open up word the program freezes and goes blank into a not responding mode. It takes a minute but it does unfreeze and it allows me to do everything. However, if I minimize the screen and then try to maximize it again, it freezes and says not responding again. It always comes out of it but it takes forever. What can I do???? :wave::upset:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

Have a look here and see if any of the suggestions helps.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/content/Software/Articles/32.html


----------

